# Über Wlan nur halbe Geschwindigkeit trotz ausreichender Hardware



## doceddy (3. Juli 2013)

*Über Wlan nur halbe Geschwindigkeit trotz ausreichender Hardware*

Hallo!
Ich habe einen Unitymedia Anschluss DSL 50k. Ist mein PC per Kabel an den Router angeschlossen, erreiche ich die volle Geschwindigkeit. Wenn ich aber über den Wlan-Stick ins Internet gehe, habe ich nur 25k (gemessen mit speed.io)
Das ist der Router D-Link DIR-600/E WLAN Router: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
und der StickTP-Link TL-WN722NC High Gain WLAN Netzwerk Adapter 150: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Beide Geräte unterstützen bis 150mbps und die Signalstärke ist immer gut bis hervorragend (Router und PC im selben Raum). Wo liegt also das Problem?


----------



## Research (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Über Wlan nur halbe Geschwindigkeit trotz ausreichender Hardware*

Per Kabel kommt die Geschwindigkeit im PC an?


----------



## Laudian (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Über Wlan nur halbe Geschwindigkeit trotz ausreichender Hardware*

Guck doch mal mit inSSID nach, ob noch ein anderes WLAN auf der selben Frequenz funkt.

Aber abgesehen davon, wenn ich mir die Amazon Bewertungen angucke scheint das Gerät der größte Müll zu sein, was bei dem Preis auch nicht verwunderlich ist.


----------



## doceddy (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Über Wlan nur halbe Geschwindigkeit trotz ausreichender Hardware*

Jop, per Kabel hab ich volle 50k und Downloadgeschwindigkeit ~7mb/s.
Es hängt nur noch das Laptop meiner Freundin im Netzwerk. Aber sie surft nur etwas rum und lädt nichts runter. Den Router gabs damals mit dem Anschluss zusammen


----------



## Laudian (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Über Wlan nur halbe Geschwindigkeit trotz ausreichender Hardware*

Guck trotzdem mal mit inSSID nach, ob noch ein anderes Wlan Netzwerk auf dem selben Kanal funkt


----------



## doceddy (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Über Wlan nur halbe Geschwindigkeit trotz ausreichender Hardware*

So, der Test hat ergeben, dass ein anderes Netzwerk auch auf Channel6 funkt. Es steht CoChannel: 1 Network und Overlapping: 1 Network
Also ist das die Ursache? Ist das im Router einstellbar?


----------



## Laudian (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Über Wlan nur halbe Geschwindigkeit trotz ausreichender Hardware*



doceddy schrieb:


> Also ist das die Ursache?


Zumindest wäre das denkbar.


doceddy schrieb:


> Ist das im Router einstellbar?


Das kann ich dir nicht beantworten. Öffne die Konfigurationsseite des Routers und guck nach ob du bei den Wlan Einstellungen den Kanal wechseln kannst.


----------



## norse (3. Juli 2013)

Das kann ein grund sein und sollte einstellbar sein, einfach mal in die einstellungen des routers schauen


----------



## N00bler (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Über Wlan nur halbe Geschwindigkeit trotz ausreichender Hardware*

Hast du irgendwelche "Störsender" o.ä in der nähe des Rooters oder des Sticks? 
Ansontsten würde ich mal probieren den Stick zu tauschen.


----------



## doceddy (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Über Wlan nur halbe Geschwindigkeit trotz ausreichender Hardware*

So, nach etwas Fummelarbeit am Router habe ich den Channel gewechselt. Nun überlappt sich nichts mehr und bei Max Rate steht 150. Aber die Geschwindigkeit im Test hat sich nicht verändert. Über Kabel habe ich 51k, über Wlan am PC 25k und am Laptop 21k, auch wenn ich direkt am Router sitze


----------



## Research (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Über Wlan nur halbe Geschwindigkeit trotz ausreichender Hardware*

Deine Freundin per Kabel oder WLAN?


----------



## doceddy (4. Juli 2013)

WLAN, aber auch wenn sie nicht online ist, habe ich langsames Internet. Werde morgen einen anderen Router ausprobieren. Bin eh mit der Reichweite des DLink unzufrieden.


----------



## Research (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Über Wlan nur halbe Geschwindigkeit trotz ausreichender Hardware*

Ist ihr WLAN auch langsam?


----------



## doceddy (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Über Wlan nur halbe Geschwindigkeit trotz ausreichender Hardware*

Jop


----------



## Heretic (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Über Wlan nur halbe Geschwindigkeit trotz ausreichender Hardware*

Naja aber 25k und 21K für Wlan halte ich aber schon gut !

Der Router ist ja augenscheinlich nicht der Teuerste. Da musst du shcon ein paar abstriche machen. Zumal alle übertragungsraten auch noch Brutto sind. Ergo hast du bei solchen ü-raten immer ne bischen verlusst.

Mein Lappi mit 54mb/s Modul schafft auch nur 6-10k von eigendlich 50k gebucht


----------



## Laudian (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Über Wlan nur halbe Geschwindigkeit trotz ausreichender Hardware*

Naja, theoretisch sind über den Router und Stick 150mbit/s drin, dass sind immerhin ~19mb/s. Natürlich sind das nur theoretische / Bruttoübertragungsraten, aber die ~6mb/s die man bei dls 50k hat sollten trotzdem machbar sein.

Es ist aber gut möglich dass der Router einfach so schlecht ist dass er das nicht packt.


----------



## Heretic (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Über Wlan nur halbe Geschwindigkeit trotz ausreichender Hardware*

wenn das für dich nicht allzuschwer ist kannst du ja einen anderen gegentesten.

Ich habe erst letzte woche nem Freun zum Geburtstag diesen hier geschenk : TP-Link TL-WR841ND, 300Mbps (MIMO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der war bei MM im Angebot für 28 Euro. Ansonsten bestellen.
Für das Geld ist der Hammer. (Besonder in der Großen wohnung von Ihm) Kann ich soweit nur weiterempfehlen.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Research (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Über Wlan nur halbe Geschwindigkeit trotz ausreichender Hardware*

Wenn der Router also limitiert, kauf dir einen 300MBit/s.

Zusätzlich WLAN-Sticks mit 300MBit/s.


----------

